# My Aurora Monster collection so far



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Well I am getting there, I need the vampire and customizing kit one to complete the original aurora monster collection, I had the vampire but traded it for another kit, have regrets,hope everyone enjoy looking , and thank you for taking the time to look, appreciate it.
Randy


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yoicks, buzz! your models are impressive, but _oh those *cabinets*!!!_


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Ditto. Jealous on so many levels that my head may explode. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy that is one Awesome Aurora collection you have there and thanks for posting the pics of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Holy crapperooney!!

I don't suppose you have individual close-up shots of your models do you? I've always enjoyed seeing the paint job you do on the ones you've posted, but I haven't seen all the ones up close that you have in your dispaly case.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you guys for your kind comments, this has always been my long time dream, since I was 10 years old, I am 51 now lol,
Mark i lucked out on these cabinets, sears warehouse had them on sale , bought all 5,they are now discontinued, they were a bear to assemble though.
Frank here is some very old pics of my models, I will someday have a pro take pics of each model.

Randy

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/shoebox.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Great models! Wish I had those display cases! I'm sure I saw your Mummy somewhere before. Ddi it ever get used in Amazing Figure Modeler or something simular?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Egads! Not one - but TWO! - Big Frankies!!!  

What a display!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ditto on all of the others comments! THis is probably the best display and collection of original aurora kits I have ever seen in one place like this. Impressive to say the least. and like everyone else said.....LOVE THOSE SHELVES! haha...whenever I get a house built I am looking forward to having something like this. THanks for posting!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the great comments, no mummy posted in any mag, but it is posted on cult tvmans web site.Btw this collection did not happened over night, it took years to get it to this level, its not only the money, its finding the models complete, a hard task say the least, ebay makes it a little easier to obtain missing parts.

Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I admire that you only want to collect original Aurora kits. As for me, I'm happy with building anything monster related. - read - Polar Lights!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

yeah the reason is, that I had most of this stuff as a kid, i wanted it all back,I never get tired of these old relics.Getting big frankie in 1965 for christmas was a high that I will never forget, on the way home from school,I gawk for hours at big frankie through the drug store bay window, dreaming of owning and building it, thats why I build and collect originals, because of happy memories, each of my models has a great memory attached to it.
Randy


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Loved seeing your collection. And especially love the units, that's the way to display!!!!, some day in another life maybe. I see in one photo some super hero models, maybe you can add some photos of that side, would love to see them. You are so right about happy memories attached to the kits. I'm 48 years old and can still remember my first model kit, It was the Aurora long box Dracula. At that time I didn't have any idea what a model was or what was in that box, but that box top just sucked me in and I knew I had to have it, so my father bought it for me at Branch Brook here in New Jersey, and much to my horror when I opened it to see it all in pieces. I was to young to use glue and my father was a fireman and worked nights so I had to wait for him to get around to assembling it. So I would scotch tape the pieces together, which just did not cut it for me. And I also painted Dracula's entire head gold, I still don't understand why. But I eventually learned how to do it, and it was no stopping me from then on. Good times, good times!!.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Repeat all the above Buzz ! Especially envy your shelving. :thumbsup: 
I also remember my first model. A dino skeleton built from actual parts I found laying around the cave. :tongue: They called it Brontosaurus back then. ( Actually a Palmer Bronto, of which I've found two on eBait for my stash of 'nostalgia' kits. )
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks John for the kind comments, yes I will take a pic of the heroric figures some time soon.Thanks for the great Dracula story, really enjoyed it, those were 
innocent times as a kid.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Dab, cool, I remember those kits.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had emails for request to show pics of the super hero showcase, here are some quick pics, thank you all for your interest.
Randy


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Let me start with WOW. That side is just as stunning as the others. I especially love the Wonder Woman, Batman and Captain Kidd I think that is who that is. But then again they are all excellent. It's like a museum, I can imagine just standing there for ever examining all that great work. Some times I often think about just how many kits I would have now if I was smart enough to have kept all the kits I had all through the years. I hate to say it but I feel that this is a dying hobby. Kids today have no interest or patients for kit building with all the other things to do today, and most of them have a plug. I tried with my kids, they did it for a bit but it ended quickly, the video games just kept calling. If you know what I mean. Well, it's a different world.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

John thanks for the great comments, btw the pirate is blackbeard, yes once all the babyboomers die off, it maybe a hobby from the past.Its us older folks keeping this figure hobby alive.
Randy


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow, Randy!! It is only fitting that such fantastic work be displayed in such a beautiful fashion! Awesome collection!


Wayne


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Wayne for the compliments.

Randy


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

You have a truly remarkable collection which you have displayed wonderfully! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Norm,you're welcome

Randy


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> John thanks for the great comments, btw the pirate is blackbeard, yes once all the babyboomers die off, it maybe a hobby from the past.Its us older folks keeping this figure hobby alive.
> Randy


 A word form a Generation X'er born in 70 (go ahead and throw tomatoes!)....After the baby boomers fade away there are still us Generation X kids out there that put stuff together in the 70's and early 80's. Our gang is smaller than the baby boomers as far as models are concerned (I would assume). I wonder what happens after Gen X because I don't know of ANY kids putting kits together. Just one more reason I like to save great pics like the ones you have posted. This is a superb collection to show the newer folk and spark interest. I know you have to be very proud to have worked on all of these things, especially the way you have displayed them. Thanks for showing the additional case.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Suh-weet!

It's nice to see the models displayed with such...respect. It's said that the proper framing and matting enhance and elevate a painting. Your display elevates the kits from toy model kits to collectible art. 
I've got mine bunched together on top of book cases in my studio. It's time to rethink that...
You've got a great collection, and an enviable way to showcase them. Bravo!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Duck and Chris.


Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

I always said your work was EXCEPTIONAL!!! It looks even better on a shelf and displayed like you have them! 

Thanks for sharing those with us! If I might ask...just how many do you have completed and displayed? Also, how many cabinets??? Did you say 5?

You also might like some of the Monster Scenes stuff and also the PS scenes stuff. There were some great kits offered late in the Aurora hey-days!

And 48 unbuilt/refurbed others waiting in the wings? What a MACHINE!!!! WOW~!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks MMM for the kind words, I just counted, I have 42 aurora figure kits built up so far, a few in progress, I am currently working on a original wolfmans wagon, to finish up the rods, my goal is to donate all these kits to an aurora museum,so other folks and new generation can see all this, so far a aurora museum doesnt exsist.My id use to be ranpogger and I did mention this before.

I sold some PS because they took up too much shelf space, actually I am restoring some monster scenes for a client soon, I will post pics when they are done, dr deadly,vamperilla and frankenstein.

Randy


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Buzz,

Your display is fantastic! Not only your building talent, but the display arrangment, the cabinets and the fact there's nary a fleck of dust. Thanks for sharing!


----------

